# Aptima Vaginal Specimen Collection Kits



## bugaboo (May 23, 2008)

Has anyone started using these?  I'm trying to figure out how to code for them.  How will you code it when the patient dose them on their own?


----------



## heatherwinters (May 23, 2008)

*Starting Point*

Here is a starting point

http://www.geisingermedicallabs.com/catalog/details.cfm?tid=748


----------

